# General beekeeping > Everything and anything >  Northern Ireland & Eire

## EK.Bee

Just wondering if anything is happening re bee imports into the Republic of Ireland in light of SHB in Europe?
Must be a worry for those in NI ?

----------


## Jon

NIHBS put out a press release and had been lobbying for an import ban.
The response from NIHBS is a tad more coherent than that from the BBKA which is franky bizarre.

http://nihbs.org/nihbs-press-release-small-hive-beetle/

The AGM is on tomorrow in Co. Offaly and SHB will be getting a lot of attention.

http://nihbs.org/nihbs-agm-and-mini-...e-29-november/

----------

